# what do antispasmodics do? will they end my gas?



## alicaisse (Sep 19, 2003)

Any information would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

They're supposed to reduce spasms and help with diarrhea.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone with constipation tried antispasmodics?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I posted something about them here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=001625#000000 They cannot alter gas volume, but make the existing gas move more efficiently.


----------

